# Where's Emmett?



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Can you guess where our wandering Engineer is?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Golden Spike National Historic Monument.....


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not fsair. You're from Utah.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

He is at Promontory Summit, Utah.
41 37'10.93N
112 33'00.91W.

Tom


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No , thats our open house that many folks missed out on, lots of fun..


----------

